# Dear PNW heretic



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

and others there...one of our friends made it on the tube.hes running wild on the Hoh.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/the-legend-of-mick-dodge/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I saw him in the banning thread a page or so ago...

~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]7o7UzYDQtmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

SimplerTimez said:


> I think I saw him in the banning thread a page or so ago...
> 
> ~ST


let me guess banned for being to natural....lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That second pic has my head itching just looking at it.

I think I need to go wash my hair now....





BTW Elkie, it's about time you joined us again!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> That second pic has my head itching just looking at it.
> 
> I think I need to go wash my hair now....
> 
> ...


the moss out there is awesome.....its soft...you can lay down on it....it feels good.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I seriously love our moss... harder to get it growing like that on the east side but I have some on my rocks....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think the moss looks great, I just wouldn't want it on top of my head.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Yo Ho Bear! Yessiree methinks Laura and me and mr thang will go look for him! I want to make his friend's felted wool gnome hat!

Crawled in today to sub...slid out in a wee blizzard, ha not a flake in Tacoma... now taking bets on how many miles I will "have to" walk home in the dark and snow with that sliverous new moon! Superbowl sunday we were out in the woods, following deer trails and skirting marshes and found a giant beaver dam and you would have laughed to see me try to cross the marsh and posthole down up to my hoo hah and then the other leg and two arms, but I kept my pack dry(with extra dry clothes!). Ah the things we do to REAAAAAALLLLY appreciate that warm dry bed at the end of the day ha!

Really I hope to find this guy someday! I have seen the nat geo article and watched a few shorts, any news on the entire show?

laura? got a scoop on this guy? LAURA! I love you! You are WonderBobcatWoman! You howl grrrrrl!!!! you know what I'm talking about!

(laura! I found a bobcat skull! it's soaking in ammonia! I will name it Laura ha! and make it a little burlap bag!)


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

elkhound said:


>


 Why do I keep thinking druid or Green Man?.....................................


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> Yo Ho Bear! Yessiree methinks Laura and me and mr thang will go look for him! I want to make his friend's felted wool gnome hat!
> 
> Crawled in today to sub...slid out in a wee blizzard, ha not a flake in Tacoma... now taking bets on how many miles I will "have to" walk home in the dark and snow with that sliverous new moon! Superbowl sunday we were out in the woods, following deer trails and skirting marshes and found a giant beaver dam and you would have laughed to see me try to cross the marsh and posthole down up to my hoo hah and then the other leg and two arms, but I kept my pack dry(with extra dry clothes!). Ah the things we do to REAAAAAALLLLY appreciate that warm dry bed at the end of the day ha!
> 
> ...


yall keep after it...this guy..mick...has a buddy that has been featured in many books and articles about his building styles.i cant remember his name but i knew of him before mick...check out his hobbit style building...super cool.


i wish i could intro yall to mark over in Olympia he has the best apples ever.he worked at getting strange and rare varieties.one called a burgundy is out of this world.it has a white flesh..very crisp and the red color bleeds down inside from the skin and often goes a quarter to a 3rd inwards.


yall gotta roll down the grey to oystertville and slurp a few on half shell....i was surprised by the plaque there .you will see a connection to me.....oyyyyyyy.


p.s.if more people understood paleo hebrew and biblical hebrew there would be more heretics in this world.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Sunray Kelley


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

chantrelles


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey Guys?

Does this fellow have a family, or is he just another hermit? He certainly has talent, and he has an ideal location for what he's doing. 

Down home we had a couple of brothers like this; Bud and Henry--lived in a shack on the beach, lived off their land, the fish, shrimp, oysters in the bay. Eventually found dead in their shack. Had one around Tulsa a few years back lived in a dug-out hole in the ground. Died in there one winter.

Hermits are like that. In their prime years they look glamorous; not so much when they get old. 

I've seen these guys, all the way from well-educated societal drop-outs to ignorant semi-bums. Never seen a female hermit--have you?

Ox


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

What would you call a female one... Just hermit or hermitess or ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe the female hermits are better at it, and you don't ever see them.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, at one time they called them witches. Maybe that's why they're not as popularized in the media as men.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Y'Know; I've often wondered what it would be like to go feral. No responsibilities, no bills, no nothing. Live off the land and do what you want each day. It would take a special environment, good climate, productive land---but a man would get awfully lonely without a mate.

Once you have a mate there is no more feral.
Ox


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think of females as hermettes, but that's just me.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

As good a title as any! LOL ! And Chuck, you are correct... Mates do not tolerate feral... from experience! :smack


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Feral, in the right time and place, can be perfectly acceptable.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

heh, and the right mate ha! dream big y'all!

I have been blessed to discover a few od these hermits along my path, every one of them is an amazing human being who would snort at the thought of glamor. and old hermits? what's wrong with old?! they got the skillz to get old and NOT complain about sleepin on the hard ground!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

arcticow said:


> What would you call a female one... Just hermit or hermitess or ??


I once asked that question as well. We're generally called recluse (or batty), but there actually is the word hermitess.

~ST


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"We're generally called recluse (or batty),"

However, there is as subtle distinction between the three terms. 

We had one lady in the area a few years back who wandered through the fields and woods with her plastic bag. I think she was genuinely batty as she never had a permanent location and was eventually roped and corralled. 

Another, and this one accompanied her husband, was just an alky as was he. This was when I was a kid down home.

They lived in vacant houses, under upturned boats on the beach, anywhere the end of their bottle found them. One winter they were found dead in an abandoned house at the end of a cotton field. From what I read, and have seen, drugs and alcohol have never been known to improve the human condition. 

Lordy, how this does bring back memories.
Ox


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to my neighborhood and a chance to meet my neighbors. Ya'll should know The MacDodge Show is a highly fictionalized put-on like we do to all the tourist. Only his neighbors are real. The wool cap is called a Liberty Cap like the Magic Mushroom. We can actually go out-of-pocket walk-about for weeks without resorting to eating poop, roadkill or maggots. My favorite survivor skill challenge for tourists is cooking an egg on a stick. I leave the maggot and poop eating to the Marines. I'll find real food, thank you very much.

We 3 Blondes in a Jam finally sat and watched 3 episodes so we could wave at our neighbors, know what everyone was talking about, shake our heads, call BS and yes, I yelled Shut up once. Logging isn't killing a forest, it's the birth of a new forest.

Yes, living in the rainforest is fun. The people here are fun. We embrace our oddness.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> <snip> From what I read, and have seen, drugs and alcohol have never been known to improve the human condition.
> Ox


Alcohol sometimes improves my ability to tolerate other humans in any condition... :viking:

I wonder what we're called if we're reclusive, wander in the woods with a bag, and drink alcohol under our own boats, but are otherwise productive citizens? rincess:

~ST


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Easy; what you describe is on the odd side of normal but within the limits. 
Ox


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Whew, for a minute there I thought you were calling me 'easy' Ox :Bawling:

Sorry, I can't talk, so I have to fun around with something  I'll take odd side of normal any day.

~ST


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

'Fraid that side of normal would catch a lot of us...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Last night was another gathering of friends for dinner and MicDodge TV silliness. The man is seriously motivated not wake up with slugs on his face or 8 inch millipedes in his shirt. This is the Gilligan's Island side of life for us, the spirit is very real. The scenes were all shot in parks and backyards. Since it's a promotional travelogue, I doubt we'll see an episode of Battle of the Banana Slugs, carwash rains that make us the rainforest or this freakin' freezy stuff that's keeping us nailed down watching TV.

To know who the people of the Hoh really are, the book Iron Man of the Hoh, or this:
http://www.historylink.org/index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm&file_id=7480

Work hard, play harder.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Lena, Dora, Elizabeth and Marie. 

Does anyone know what became of Lena, Dora and Marie?
Ox


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I believe they all stayed and raised families who are raising families on the Hoh. Yo Mama's a Hoh is not an insult in this neck of the woods.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Laura said:


> Last night was another gathering of friends for dinner and MicDodge TV silliness. The man is seriously motivated not wake up with slugs on his face or 8 inch millipedes in his shirt. This is the Gilligan's Island side of life for us, the spirit is very real. The scenes were all shot in parks and backyards. Since it's a promotional travelogue, I doubt we'll see an episode of Battle of the Banana Slugs, carwash rains that make us the rainforest or this freakin' freezy stuff that's keeping us nailed down watching TV.
> 
> To know who the people of the Hoh really are, the book Iron Man of the Hoh, or this:
> http://www.historylink.org/index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm&file_id=7480
> ...


haha, no tv here...living the dream  pickin sticks n lichen outta my hair at the end of the day ha


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Happy men floating a raft down my river. If they don't suit you, there will be another boatload floating by in 5 minutes. Keep casting. 

Our area is being worked over to get us heretics plugged into the TV God, being strong-armed for Free for 1 Year satellite strong enough to pierce the cloud cover, how can you say no? Because it's a significant lifestyle change! 
[YOUTUBE][ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKO6NwiNnuQ[/ame][/YOUTUBE]

Finally, our glorious rain is back! It's above freezing, we can be outside again! The Kid says we're gonna track MicDodge.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

My 5 year old grandson likes the Dodge character...almost as much as he likes "Bigfoot".


----------

